# Free Montecristo from Altadis



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Altadis is giving away the Montecristo samples again, if anyone's interested. One cigar per person. Choose either Robb Report or Quarterly Review of Wines, then enter your info. Both appear to have the same offer.

"In what publication did you see this offer?" <-- "Robb Report" or "Quarterly Review of Wines"

http://www.freemontecristosample.com/promo.html

Offer expires 8/31/08.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm getting an error on the page after I submit.

"error '80040211'

/offers/postFreeMontecristoSampleRobbReport0608.asp, line 631 "

odd


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> I'm getting an error on the page after I submit.
> 
> "error '80040211'
> 
> ...


I changed my "where did you hear this offer" to Quarterly Review of Wines from Robb Report and it worked.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. Hopefully they get this one right. I tried to get in on their last offer for the Playboy cigars. I submitted it online 2x with my credit card number. Never got the cigars. Even contacted the customer service. They weren't much help either. I'll keep my fingers crossed :ss


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

sacmore21 said:


> Thanks for posting this. Hopefully they get this one right. I tried to get in on their last offer for the Playboy cigars. I submitted it online 2x with my credit card number. Never got the cigars. Even contacted the customer service. They weren't much help either. I'll keep my fingers crossed :ss


They take forever to come, so it may still be on the way. You're looking at a few months, minimum, usually, and 6 months is not uncommon.


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up....Just put in my order.


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

I put in for mine! And...uh, so did my girlfried. heh


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the find:tu


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Neither one is working for me. Probably because every BOTL in the world is trying to get the free stick right now :ss


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

It took three times, but it finally went through....so keep trying!


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

You're welcome, guys.

Yeah, they really do push the limits of their "6-8 weeks" delivery. But they usually pay out eventually.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine went through for the Robb Report. Now the wait


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Rob Report worked for me. Thanks for the info. :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

http not found!! haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Ha...you guys killed it!

Here, try this:

http://www.freemontecristosample.com/


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

I tried to do it from my Home pc and it would not work. So I logged on with my phone and it came back with the Thank you screen so I am sure it worked that time. However I had to look at the home pc to know where to put name and stuff for some reason my phone could not see that part of the page. Thanks for the heads up. Hope to don't take 6 months. I will be moving to Oregon between now and then. All depends on Jobs and a home.

James


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks BOTL:bl:bl


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

tonyrocks922 said:


> I put in for mine! And...uh, so did my girlfried. heh


Wow! What a coincidence!!
My girlfriend put in for one too!
Now, if only I remember to tell her........:ss


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I think my Fiancee will be applying as soon as she gets home.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the word.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you for the link and hope it comes

Have a good day.


----------



## OldDirty (Feb 24, 2008)

Damn! If I only had an American address


----------



## Magdad (Aug 9, 2006)

That reminds me, I've tried several of their free offers and have yet to receive anything hmmmmmm, I wonder if they are being intercepted.


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tip even if it is for one cigar I may never get, or it may arrive once I forgot about it, (I love that) Its like finding a $20 in your laundry. I used the second link posted and used Quarterly Review of Wines and it went through quick. Hope I made it "while supplies last" and I will be extremely happy if I receive it in 6-8 weeks in good condition (hopefully it will be either in a tubo or at least week humidified.

To those who have done this before how to they generally come packaged?


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Good lookin out.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Right on! Good lookin out bud:tu


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Intresting, I just happen to mention in a thread this week that I rembered submiting for a free Monticristo Cigar but it never showed up. Today I check my PO Box in the post office and boom ''''''''''' boommmmmmmm''''''. 
the box is all jamed up. I pull out a pick package and there I find 4 packs of Pipe tobbaco in gold foil bags. From the Company *Altadis,* I think its the same site that cigar offer was from. Dose any one rember a offer like this for pipe tobbaco or they sent this in stead.?????


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks much :tu


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

FriendlyFire said:


> Intresting, I just happen to mention in a thread this week that I rembered submiting for a free Monticristo Cigar but it never showed up. Today I check my PO Box in the post office and boom ''''''''''' boommmmmmmm''''''.
> the box is all jamed up. I pull out a pick package and there I find 4 packs of Pipe tobbaco in gold foil bags. From the Company *Altadis,* I think its the same site that cigar offer was from. Dose any one rember a offer like this for pipe tobbaco or they sent this in stead.?????


I never seem to get any of the freebies, and I think it has something to do with being in NY. Redman gave away free dip a couple of months ago and the website said it was illegal to ship free tobacco to NY....or something like that.

We'll see if this shows up.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Then is even more intresting that they sent me pipe tobbaco.



Under A Mountain said:


> I never seem to get any of the freebies, and I think it has something to do with being in NY. Redman gave away free dip a couple of months ago and the website said it was illegal to ship free tobacco to NY....or something like that.
> 
> We'll see if this shows up.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Got it in... we will see. I never got the one from last year. :hn


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ordered today. Thanks for looking out for the rest of us!:tu


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Got my Monte in the mail today. Churchill sized.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got mine today


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

easyt said:


> http://www.freemontecristosample.com/


thx u sir... :tu


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

:tuThanks Easy,
For the original and the follow-up sites...

I submitted for the white Monte. I never submitted for a freebie so, I'll have to wait and see...

Awsome post :chk


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Got mine yesterday! Free smoke!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Got it today!


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Got it today, nothing better than getting cigars in the mail except getting free ones.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

I just got mine today...Hooray!!!:ss


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

WOW I just got mine today. LOL I thought it was a little bomb no wonder it did not come with anything like a letter. LOL.

James.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Got mine today. I love free cigars.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Got mine today


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'l go chek my PO box in the AM, I got 4 bags of pipe tobbaco from them a few weeks ago,


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

got mine yesterday. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Sure thing...happy to see they're arriving in record time!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks brother!!!


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

my girlfriends came on 5/24, i am still waiting for mine at work


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Just got it today thank you for the hook-up. :tu


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

Mikhail said:


> Just got it today thank you for the hook-up. :tu


well, i hope i get mine this week sometime since I ordered it 1 day ahead of you. but i am further north than you are.


----------



## KingJunior (Jun 1, 2007)

wife called and told me it came in a few days ago. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

Under A Mountain said:


> I never seem to get any of the freebies, and I think it has something to do with being in NY. Redman gave away free dip a couple of months ago and the website said it was illegal to ship free tobacco to NY....or something like that.
> 
> We'll see if this shows up.


Got mine Saturday...so much for not shipping free tobacco to NY...c'mon Redman...I want my dip!!!


----------



## nizzer (Apr 16, 2008)

Got mine today


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Today for me too.


----------



## nizzer (Apr 16, 2008)

So I smoked mine and I really liked it, what monte was it that they sent us so next time I hit up the B&M I can pick some up.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Got mine today. How nice!


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I received mine yesterday. It's nice to see that they actually followed through. Thanks for the original info. I can finally say I have a Montecristo in my humidor :ss


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

nizzer said:


> So I smoked mine and I really liked it, what monte was it that they sent us so next time I hit up the B&M I can pick some up.


I believe these were the Montecristo Classics.


----------



## nizzer (Apr 16, 2008)

cool thanks!



easyt said:


> I believe these were the Montecristo Classics.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Mine came to the office today.

It's the only stick I have with me at work.....I wonder if I can fight the temptation....no humidifying device in the box....no telling how dry it is.....must....resist.....


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Got my Fiancee's free cigar last night. I forgot I requested it, I mean that she requested it....


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

got mine last week I forgot about it too and it was a nice surprise! I chose the classic not the white and i got a nice toro and it was in great shape too I wish i could get more.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought the title of this thread was like "Free Tibet from China."
:r


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

For anybody who missed out on this the first go around, I just submitted using Quarterly Review of Wines and it seemed to work. I'll let you know in September! :r


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

So i got my 2 free cigars from these guys and it only took like a week or two, whenever i first checked here...i just sent to 2 addresses so i got em both =)


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

I received the classic yesterday in great condition.

:tu


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet, it's back up again. I just requested one for me, and one for the wife at her work addy.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

had my classic last night. Not a bad smoke at all. Not overwhelming in flavor, but consistent and never harsh.

One of the better free cigars.:tu


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm still waiting, & I was one of the early ones to submit


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I just submitted. Hopefully this will only take a few weeks, but I don't care. I love free stuff!


----------



## NittnayLion (Feb 11, 2008)

I submitted for the first round but did not get anything in the mail. Too bad, never had a Montecristo. Now I see that they are offering another free cigar of your choice but I do not know which magazine it was offered in. Anybody know? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

The same day I got my free Monte cigar I also received a free pint glass in the mail from my favorite local brewing company. If that's not a sign to light up and have a glass of beer, I don't know what is!


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

easyt said:


> Ha...you guys killed it!
> 
> Here, try this:
> 
> http://www.freemontecristosample.com/


That worked for me with "Rob Report". Thanks for the info!
:tu


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Just put my order in.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

Yep!
got one yesterday


----------



## NittnayLion (Feb 11, 2008)

Where is the current offer offered? Same as last time?


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Recieved my free cigar today.. Churchill size, very cool!!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Mine arrived today. Looks like a Churchill as well. Nice looking stick.


----------



## Blasta_Masta8 (May 19, 2008)

I just got mine today! Yay!!!:w


----------



## anderson0196 (May 11, 2008)

Got mine at work yesterday - Wife got her's at home:tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I got three today. One to my home, my Mom's work, and one to my work address :tu


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine showed up at work today -- of course the one day I take off early!

Will get it monday!


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

And I just now submitted mine.

Some day, when I least expect it ...


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

rsamos said:


> And I just now submitted mine.
> 
> Some day, when I least expect it ...


:tpd: It'll seem like forever.....


----------



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

Got it today with 2 other packages! Looks good too!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Just got mine, submitted maybe last week.


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

Put my order in for the Classic...told 'em I was 23  hope it goes through though, I've been told these are top-class smokes. Thanks for the link!

Kegan :cb


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

I submitted for a Classic with my home address and my cellphone number...would I void the offer if I requested a Monte White to my dad's address, but kept the same email and phone number, or should I change the email?

Kegan :cb


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I just submitted an order for the classic. Thanks for the info!


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

Got a Classic robusto in the mail today, thanks to easyt for posting this :tu


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

Received my Montecristo White yesterday and figured I'd try my luck now with the Classic. The only information I changed was Quarterly Review of Wines instead of Robb Report. I'll let you all know how it turns out if/when I get it.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

Recieved my Classic yesterday! Nice suprise. I had forgotten that I had done this!
Thanks!!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

White came today. Thanks Altadis!!


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Makes me very happy to see these coming through to everyone. Thanks for all the RG bumps. They should be going to Altadis, though...I just passed it along to make sure everyone got in on the deal.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a note to everyone. It's great to get a free smoke. But putting in several addy's or neighbors so they pass them along to you is how these things get killed for everyone.

Look at what happened when too many tried to take advantage of the Gurkha freebie (the last pages Gurkha just stopped sending anything at all)
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145363
I don't know if that was just an overwhelming response. But if people are sending for 2+, it could have been the cause.

Smokes come & go, accept the freebie, but why take advantage of it?


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

I recieved my free white today. Thanks easyt . Pat:ss:ss


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep, got mine today also!


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

Got mine today. Thanks for the post great offer!!!!


----------



## andrewhac (Mar 6, 2006)

themoneycollector said:


> Just a note to everyone. It's great to get a free smoke. But putting in several addy's or neighbors so they pass them along to you is how these things get killed for everyone.
> 
> Look at what happened when too many tried to take advantage of the Gurkha freebie (the last pages Gurkha just stopped sending anything at all)
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145363
> ...


Exactly my opinion too ! :mn


----------



## truegritt (May 11, 2008)

Good Post.


----------



## islandak (Jun 3, 2007)

I got mine today. It only took about a week. I must have gotten lucky with the timing. Thank you got the heads up. :tu


----------



## kwoody (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks. I have gotten two cigars from Altadis promos. They seem to randomly show up. But a free cigar is a free cigar. Thanks!


----------



## Full_Metal_Humidor (Jul 11, 2008)

i ordered mine this morning. 

did anyones free stogie come faster than 6-8 weeks?


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Full_Metal_Humidor said:


> i ordered mine this morning.
> 
> did anyones free stogie come faster than 6-8 weeks?


 Got mine yesterday! Took about 6 weeks.
:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I ordered mine on May 8th and ain't got nothin yet

Oh well, I didn't pay so I can't be too mad.


----------



## NittnayLion (Feb 11, 2008)

:tu


----------



## e22byrnes (Jun 30, 2008)

My free cigar came in about 2 weeks! It was a Monte white.


----------



## mackie (Jul 2, 2008)

My Montecristo White got here today, ordered it less than 2 weeks ago. :ss


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

Received my Montecristo today, took about 2 weeks. Hope my wife receives hers.


----------



## Full_Metal_Humidor (Jul 11, 2008)

i got mine today.

it also took 2 weeks.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Got mine today. Took two weeks as well.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

mackie said:


> My Montecristo White got here today, ordered it less than 2 weeks ago. :ss


I ordered a white about two weeks ago, but a Classic came yesterday instead.

Maybe I should go off on them.


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just ordered the classic today. Will see when it shows up


----------



## Rob (Jul 6, 2008)

My freebie just arrived. :tu


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

mine only took 1 week.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

still haven't recieved mine. but i am used to it. this is the 5th "free cigar give away" that i have signed up for, i have NEVER recieved anything from any of them. 
very ironic.


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

Got mine last Monday and Wednesday. Didn't care for the White, thought the Classic tasted a lot better. I'm not finding any subtle overtones like I hear people talking about, but it wasn't a bad smoke.

To newbs: do NOT smoke one after the other; I had so much nicotine, my legs were shaking, and a helluva headache after.

I ordered another Classic, I'm going to age it and try again.

Kegan


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

got mine yesterday. it was great!!!:ss


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice...they just keep coming.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Ordered mine! Thanks!
:tu


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

I got mine Saturday.
The wife said, "You have a package ..... it's probably more cigars. "


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

My classic came in on Saturday, only took about 3 weeks!


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

easyt said:


> Altadis is giving away the Montecristo samples again, if anyone's interested. One cigar per person. Choose either Robb Report or Quarterly Review of Wines, then enter your info. Both appear to have the same offer.
> 
> "In what publication did you see this offer?" <-- "Robb Report" or "Quarterly Review of Wines"
> 
> ...


*I received my free Montecristo today and it was a smooth smoke. I appreciate the free cigars from Altadis. Nice reward for a hard day a work!!! *


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Smoked my White last nite! Delicious! Thanks, Altadis!:tu


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

I recd. my Montecristo about 10 days ago and put it down to settle. I decided to sacrfice it last night. The cigar was mild and kind of one dimensional throughout the smoke. All in all I beleive this to be a good beginner smoke and I can't complain about the price.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Just got mine in today. A nice Montecristo White Churchill :tu

I had all but given up on receiving this thing.


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellent...patience pays off.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

got mine this week. came in under a month


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

Mine came in about 4 weeks. Haven't smoked it yet.


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

Got my White yesterday. Thank you Altadis


----------



## AllOGistics (Jun 17, 2008)

I got mine today and it took about 5 weeks! I had forgotten about it and was pretty surprised to find the cigar. :chk


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Got mine too and smoked it and enjoyed the heck out of it! Like a fool, I didn't record the length and RG beforehand. Did we all get the same smokes and was this a Churchill?

While I would not purchase these often due to the cost, I'd pick one or two up now and then...


----------

